# Lifting the mood



## JohnHenry (25 May 2011)

I've often wondered whether the sheer joy of cycling lifts depression and I'd be interested in other's views on this.
How about you - do you feel elated when the wind rushes through on a country ride or does the grind of commuting to work and the bloody mindedness of other road users get you down? 
As someone who is no stranger to Black Dogs of the real and virtual variety I'd be interested in other Cycle Chatter's experiences.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2011)

As SAD induced black dog owner my answer is yes. I find any exercise, out of doors, lifts my mood. Commutting does have its downsides but all I can do is say 'I can't control their behaviour, but I can control how I react to it' and keep on going. Or take a break for a day or two, or ride home the really long way away from the traffic.

Trouble is, this time of year, with a shed full of bikes, I'm wracked with guilt when I don't ride them!


----------



## al-fresco (25 May 2011)

A 6 hour ride down quiet Shropshire lanes, no need to be anywhere special, doesn't matter how long it takes. Going light, buying a sandwich, stopping to take a few photos. Getting home tired, having a shower or a bath followed by a good 8 hours sleep. I don't think life gets much better.


----------



## martint235 (25 May 2011)

I suffer from bad panic attacks that can keep me indoors for days at a time. When I stopped commuting by train and started using the bike every day I found that, although they haven't disappeared, they are much more manageable. Possible reasons are:

1. Less nervous energy as it has all been used up cycling
2. Time to rationalise. Whilst pedalling along, although I have to be aware of my surroundings, my brain can get on with rationalising fears. 

So the answer is yes!!!


----------



## JiMBR (25 May 2011)

al-fresco said:


> A 6 hour ride down quiet Shropshire lanes, no need to be anywhere special, doesn't matter how long it takes. Going light, buying a sandwich, stopping to take a few photos. Getting home tired, having a shower and a bath followed by a good 8 hours sleep. I don't think life gets much better.




Well said!


----------



## Silver Fox (25 May 2011)

Exercise induced endorphins certainly lift my mood. Bike riding is my passion, almost an addiction. 

Whether its blasting across open country or a trail centre black run or just spinning, cycling for me is the best fix going. The black dog rarely visits me these days.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2011)

As someone prone to feeling down and depressed, I have found regular exercise has made a huge improvement to my mood. I always try and fit a ride in everyday, even if it's only the 3 1/2 mile trip "around the block." I feel so much better mentally for doing so.


----------



## coffeejo (25 May 2011)

I find that yes, it does: but like any form of "management", it has its limits. At my worst, I can't get out of the house, which is probably a good thing as I wouldn't be safe on a bike anyway, but on less bad days, I can go out for an hour or two and temporarily lift the clouds, even if it all descends again as soon as I get home. Whether its endorphins or not, I don't care. I just know that the rhythm of pumping the pedals pushes all thoughts and feelings out of my mind and body. Nothing else exists.


----------



## brockers (25 May 2011)

In my low moods, I find that getting out and doing any form of vigourous exercise is beneficial as it gives me the feeling that I've done something with my day and have made an effort. My muscles have been flexed and relaxed and that consequently leads to an all round feeling of well-being and relaxation.

However, I think the endorphin case is overstated. My understanding is that they are only produced at _extreme_ levels of exertion; that they're essentially the body's natural painkiller, released in marathon runners when they hit 'the wall', for example. It's one of those terms that's been picked up by the popular press and mis-attributed to any slight elevation in mood.

When I hit short-lived episodes of proper depression (and having a diagnosed and long-standing 'vulnerabe and fragile personality disorder' means they happen fairly regularly), there ain't _nothing_ that will shift it. I have to ride them out and wait for them to pass. That said, one of my bikes was named '5-HT' (stickers and all) - the symbol that pharmacologists give to Serotonin.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 May 2011)

Oh I know that feeling so well.


coffeejo said:


> I find that yes, it does: but like any form of "management", it has its limits. At my worst, I can't get out of the house, which is probably a good thing as I wouldn't be safe on a bike anyway, but on less bad days, I can go out for an hour or two and temporarily lift the clouds, even if it all descends again as soon as I get home. Whether its endorphins or not, I don't care. I just know that the rhythm of pumping the pedals pushes all thoughts and feelings out of my mind and body. Nothing else exists.


----------



## coffeejo (25 May 2011)

When I'm low, the best moments are either freewheeling downhill or for a double hit/rush, the satisfaction and relief of making it up a particularly horrible hill combined with it being the right shape to give my rubberlegs a rest while freewheeling down the other side.


----------



## Fiona N (25 May 2011)

brockers said:


> ...
> 
> However, I think the endorphin case is overstated. My understanding is that they are only produced at _extreme_ levels of exertion; that they're essentially the body's natural painkiller, released in marathon runners when they hit 'the wall', for example. ...



They are produced during continued exercise at moderate levels as well - endurance events of several hours duration.

Probably why I always feel great at the end of a long ride when by rights I should be feeling knackered 

I do find cycling - and in the past running too - lifts my mood. It's a whole load of reasons like being outside after being in the office, mental relaxation (compared to my work ), being in a lovely environment (but it still seems to work cycling through towns too - although that could be excitment/adrenaline - also produces endorphins), physical pleasure. 

Oddly though, the only time I've had a really bad clinical depression, was during a period when I was cycling long and often at a high level. So it obviously only goes so far in 'lifting my mood'


----------



## ttcycle (25 May 2011)

It's an interesting one- I think that cycling can sometimes really help and lifts the mood no end but I've found cycling at the moment a bit difficult due to the issues Jo mentions upthread and if my energy levels are low to begin with cycling sometimes tires me further and sends me off on a serious downer.

I think it really is about listening to the body and mind at those times and seeing where you go with it.

Having a bit of a break and then coming back to two wheels is as equally satisfying!


----------



## RedRider (25 May 2011)

Yes. For me there've been times when I've felt ugly and mean with this horrible illness, scared to face the world, when I've felt unable to risk the possibility of even minimal social interaction. A moment always comes though, and the bike is there as a means of escape.

Maybe I feel more in control of my environment when on a bike. It accompanies me. I can move forward, stop if I want to, breeze past if I have to or turn around whenever I like. It's both a retreat and an advance. I'm outside but I'm protected. The bad stuff starts to blow away.

I don't know whether any of this makes sense to anyone else.

Thankfully, periods of depression are now fewer and further apart than they were in the past. I believe this is quite a common way for things to go. The bike has been a great help.


----------



## RedRider (25 May 2011)

[edited for double post]


----------



## coffeejo (25 May 2011)

RedRider said:


> Yes. For me there've been times when I've felt ugly and mean with this horrible illness, scared to face the world, when I've felt unable to risk the possibility of even minimal social interaction. A moment always comes though, and the bike is there as a means of escape.
> 
> Maybe I feel more in control of my environment when on a bike. It accompanies me. I can move forward, stop if I want to, breeze past if I have to or turn around whenever I like. It's both a retreat and an advance. I'm outside but I'm protected. The bad stuff starts to blow away.
> 
> ...



Well put.


----------



## pepecat (25 May 2011)

When I'm down in the depths I can just about get
out of bed and put some clothes on, let alone go out cycling
for a couple of hours. Not going to happen.....
On a normal day I kinda enjoy the riding - though it does depend
on how I'm feeling physically. If I'm full of energy then I love it. If not, it just feels like a
grind. Either way, I don't get the endorphin rush
whatever the ride was like.


----------



## gb155 (26 May 2011)

Helps me so much its untrue


----------



## JohnHenry (26 May 2011)

Many, many thanks to all for your honesty and bravery in posting your thoughts - at the very least this thread has shown me that I am not alone which sometimes (not always) helps. Take care - looking forward to much pedalling in the coming months.


----------



## RedRider (26 May 2011)

JohnHenry said:


> Take care - looking forward to much pedalling in the coming months.



+1 to everyone


----------



## Bornagaincyclist (12 Jun 2011)

I find that it really makes a difference to cycle to work rather than use a car. Everything is better when you cycle, even for only a few miles, rain or shine. Then I find that I have to find ways of doing a bit more, must do some cycle track every week, or something similar. Must be at least 60 miles a week. 
I have several black dogs - only one is a Lab though.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jun 2011)

It's always an absolute blast. Fantastic  

Edit: I might have felt a load of pain when I was riding, but , dragging the bike through the front door, I have never regretted having done the ride. Not once.


----------



## byegad (12 Jun 2011)

As a long term depression sufferer, HELL YES!

I find a ride lifts my mood even if I get a visit fro the fairey and it rains while I'm repairing it.

As a mood lifter, a ride on the bike is better than almost anything else. (Use you imagination!)


----------



## lulubel (12 Jun 2011)

coffeejo said:


> When I'm low, the best moments are either freewheeling downhill or for a double hit/rush, the satisfaction and relief of making it up a particularly horrible hill combined with it being the right shape to give my rubberlegs a rest while freewheeling down the other side.



For me, beaten by freewheeling down a steep hill with lots of bends. There's nothing quite like the combination of thrill/focus that's required to put everything else out of your mind.

When I used to cycle to work (work from home now) I remember looking at all my grumpy colleagues and winding them up with things like, "Come on, everyone, it's the beginning of a new day and it's great to be alive. Let's all be HAPPY!" The scowls I got in response made my day even better


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jun 2011)

it's a yes from me... when I'm out on my bike only two things matter, pedalling and the view


----------



## BrumJim (13 Jun 2011)

Cycling in to work doesn't give me an Endorphine high, but not cycling in to work puts me in a rotten mood all day. Can be useful if I have a crap job to complete, though.


----------



## Wardy (13 Jun 2011)

When I'm in my black _*hole* _I don't enjoy doing anything, so it often requires a huge effort to get on the bike even though I'm aware of how good cycling makes me feel. I'm trying to stay off anti-depressants as much as possible as they just make me feel like a zombie, but this illness has a habit of sneaking up on you and it's usually other people (in my case my long-suffering wife) who notice it first. My ideal doctors prescription should read "Cycling twice daily with water".


----------



## ebournecyclist (14 Jun 2011)

On a dark, wet morning it can be a heck of a chore to get up, dressed and out on the bike. I've hit the snooze button and given in to my duvet more than once. But, every time I get myself out of the door, rain or shine, I feel all the better for it. 

I make it a rule now, 15 minutes in if i'm not having fun I'll turn back. I haven't done that once yet though. 

Life is better on two wheels.


----------



## joanna (14 Jun 2011)

It makes me happy, but I'm pretty much addicted to cycling - so it is making me completely exhausted too - so has the reverse effect. Also, it plays havoc with my social life - ie. I always put cycling first.


----------



## Jacqui (14 Jun 2011)

Saw a king fisher yesterday while on my bike the kingfisher was dazzling and wouldn't have seen it if not been cycling so was happy.


----------



## Mark_Robson (14 Jun 2011)

In a word..... Yes


----------



## Moodyman (15 Jun 2011)

brockers said:


> However, I think the endorphin case is overstated. My understanding is that they are only produced at _extreme_ levels of exertion; that they're essentially the body's natural painkiller, released in marathon runners when they hit 'the wall', for example.



You're right...kinda. Runner's high is driven by a high level of endorphin. In tests runner's high started after an hour of continuous high exertion.

But, as Fiona says, lower level of endorphins kick in a lot earlier - but you really need to push yourself - e.g an intense 20-30-minute run.

But it's not just endorphins that make us feel good. Exercise via sweat and the internal boost to metabolism gets rid of a lot of the toxins in our bodies, hence why we often feel lighter and fresher after a good workout.


----------



## Sarah79 (23 Jun 2011)

JohnHenry said:


> As someone who is no stranger to Black Dogs of the real and virtual variety I'd be interested in other Cycle Chatter's experiences.



Another Black Dog sufferer over here. Yes, when I cycle, I feel better. I did 30 minutes yesterday, just on my fixie, and the physicality involved, the glow that rose to my face, the sweat beating down all over me, took away some of what I was feeling. And I sleep better. And feel I'm doing something for myself. However crap my reality may be, when I cycle, I somehow move away from it. When it comes to the great outdoors, that too, yes, helps me. All over, I've not found anything else - apart from rock-climbing which is a lot more 'fits and starts' than cycling - that has that 'wipeout' effect on my mind. I love it!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2011)

When I actually manage to get out cycling, it really helps me but I'm struggling to find the motivation to do it. 

That is one reason why I organise so many forum rides. We have a good one coming up on Sunday in the Yorkshire Dales and I'm looking forward to it, but I know that I'm not really fit enough for it. It will probably half kill me but at least I'll be out in some beautiful countryside with some nice people, and I know I'll sleep well on Sunday night!


----------



## Mac66 (24 Jun 2011)

Today it was raining heavily like a rainy thing and blowing like a blowy thing.

With my waterproofs on for the commute, I thought I'd take it more slowly than usual, not fight the wind, spin slowly in a low gear and I really enjpyed it.

The air having that wet soil type of smell, watching the clouds, listening to the rain, it was just great to be outdoors in nature. 

I don't always feel that way in the rain, but today there was just acceptance.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jun 2011)

Cycling has become the antedote for so many things. Stress defintely reduces on cycling days, diet for some really strange reason I do not desire crappy food on cycling days. General mood elevation a sense of achivement.

I cycle to commute for fitness but the side benefits are huge, it should be put on prescription.

The only downside is the guilt on non cycling days and gorging on all those foods I didn't really fancy when cycling. If I could cure the latter I think I have cracked it!


----------



## Michiel (25 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> When I actually manage to get out cycling, it really helps me but I'm struggling to find the motivation to do it.




That sounds so familiar.I as well, feel a lot better when I have been out and about cycling, but finding the energy and motivation to get ready and just get out there sometimes feels greatly lacking. I easily spend an hour or so doing the "shall I, shan't I, should really but ..." game before usually the missus decides to kick me out of the house 

And then she complains when I go on a three hour trip!  Can't win


----------

